# Homemade Table Saw (well almost) and jigs



## linkshouse (11 Jun 2017)

New forum for me this one. Hopped over from the Scroll saw forum.

I've been tooing and froing on buying a table saw for some time. My workshop is getting quite well kitted out now but my work is mainly scroll saw related (fretwork and intarsia) so haven't been able to quite talk myself into splashing out on a table saw.

Also from experience in having gone through various upgrades to my scroll saw and band saw I was wary of buying a cheap-n-chearful jobby (though the Titan saw at Screwfix came dangerously close to getting bought).

I did however have a spare hand held circular saw so I've used it to make my own table saw, see pics below.

I've also made a fence, cross cut sled and box jointing jig for it.

All in all I'm pretty chuffed with it.

I've made a couple of items with it and it performs okay.

The main bonus for it, for me is that it lets me see how much I end up using it and if I do decide that I need something better I won't have wasted money on a cheaper one first.

Phill


----------



## AES (11 Jun 2017)

That looks very tidy Phill.

NO sarcasm intended, but how firm is that fence (at the "top" end, furthest from the clamp) please? If FIRM, could I have a few more details of "'ow I dunnit" please? (I have a similar problem on my little band saw fence).

TIA

AES


----------



## linkshouse (11 Jun 2017)

AES":3oe1afn4 said:


> That looks very tidy Phill.
> 
> NO sarcasm intended, but how firm is that fence (at the "top" end, furthest from the clamp) please? If FIRM, could I have a few more details of "'ow I dunnit" please? (I have a similar problem on my little band saw fence).
> 
> ...



It seemed fine in use and I've just had a quick check and it is pretty steady.

I think the steadiness comes from the quite wide "sole" plate, I'm sure that's not the right term but you can guess which bit I'm referring to, it is about 7-8" wide (sorry should have measured it).

As for construction, I've added some photos below but have to warn you it is a bit Heath Robinson with random dimensions based on nothing more than what material was available, which as you will see is also a bit random :roll: 

So here we go...





Here is the end of the guide rail which is a length of pine (ex packaging strips from a new oven), this of course runs the width of the table and is approximately 30mm deep by 12-15mm thick.

Next up an end shot of the clamping arrangement. The spacer piece setting the clamp "plate" back from the front piece is from the same wood as the guide rail but just passed through the thicknesser once to just reduce the thickness slightly.





There is a coach bolt passed through from the clamp plate through to the front plate where there is the clamp knob with a crank handle and an 8mm nut set into the front face to provide the clamping action.

The back clamp plate is also the same width as the front plate i.e. around 200mm.

I made the clamping arrangement and then clamped it in place, then offered the fence up to the blade, then glued and screwed it to the clamp assembly.





The fence its self (made from oak and sapele don't you know 8) ) owes its rigidity to the bottom plate being quite wide at around 75mm.

Sorry, maybe too much detail but I'm used to writing detailed instructions for my web design clients :lol: 

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (11 Jun 2017)

Not too much detail at all Phill. It's very clear now, thanks for taking the trouble to photo & post.

Only trouble for me now is that I now have no excuse for not "doing something" with my little band saw table and fence - it's been on my "Roundtoit" list for about 3 years now, so > for me (hammer) !

Thanks

AES


----------



## deema (11 Jun 2017)

Please, please add a crown / overhead guard. Scrolling without fingers will be very frustrating.


----------



## linkshouse (12 Jun 2017)

deema":25vxuclh said:


> Please, please add a crown / overhead guard. Scrolling without fingers will be very frustrating.



Ha ha, you're not wrong! It's my next job, I'm just waiting for some clear perspex to be delivered.

Phill


----------



## linkshouse (21 Jun 2017)

linkshouse":r2tjveaz said:


> deema":r2tjveaz said:
> 
> 
> > Please, please add a crown / overhead guard. Scrolling without fingers will be very frustrating.
> ...



Just to reassure readers here that I do listen.

Perspex arrived in the post today and blade guard duly made and fitted.

Phill


----------

